# how i can be quantity surveyor



## mostafa afify (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوانى المهندسين انا مهندس مدنى و لكنى اريد ان اعرف كيفية التخصص لاكون حاسب كميات( quantity surveyor) و ما هى البرامج الواجب تعلمها و اين يمكن الحصول عليها فى مصر ارجو الرد ضرورررى


------------------------------


كل الشكر للاخوة المشاركين بالردود المفيدة
المشرف


----------



## م_عمرو (19 سبتمبر 2011)

حاسب الكميات مسئول عن اعمال الحصر و عمل المستخلصات للمشروع
و اهم البرامج فى هذا العمل هو الاكسل و الاتوكاد 
بس تهتم بالاكسل لان فية تفاصيل كتير تساعدك فى العمليات الحسابية و تنسيق المستخلص و اخراجة فى جداول منظمة
و الاتوكاد فى استخراج الاطوال و المساحات و الابعاد الغير واضحة من النسخ المطبوعة 
و اللة الموفق


----------



## المـــرداوي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

كما قال م عمرو الاكسل هو من اهم البرامج في الحصر

ايضا يجب ان تكون ملما بالمعادلات الهندسية التي يتم وضعها في الاكسيل

كذلك الابتكار والوصول لأسهل طريقة لحصر مبنى ما حتى تبسط وتسهل للفهم​


----------



## mostafa afify (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير و الف شكر على المعلومات و شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## tucd2k42 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

Some requirement for QS
Prepares cost estimates as required. 
Preparation of measurement sheets and assists in quantity take-off for tenders. 
Assist in estimation of direct costs for tenders. 
Monitors and records site progress and keep records of day works. 
Checks the allocation of manpower and productivity. 
Prepares comparison sheets for quotations from Suppliers and Subcontractors. 
Preparation of payments for Subcontractors and Suppliers. 
Assist in claims preparation in coordination with the Project Manager/Director. Follow up payments. 
Establishes and operates cost and financial control systems. 
Provides advice on contractual claims. 
Measures and computes values to variations and prepares final accounts. 
Prepares monthly progress payments.


----------



## مجدي مختار (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته-انا اعمل في وظيفة Senior Quantity Surveyor.لابد اولا من دراسة الطرق الرئيسية للقياساتp rinciples of Measurements-وهي التي يتم علي اساسها قياس جميع العناصر الخاصة بالمنشأ سواء بالعدد او بالمتر المسطح او بالمتر المكعب او بالمقطوعية.كذلك لابد من الالمام بالبرامج الهندسية مثل الاوتوكاد والاكسل.يوجد برنامج جديد قمت باستخدامه وهو يعمل بشكل ممتاز مع رسومات الاتوكاد وكذلك PDF .


----------



## مجدي مختار (25 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا البرنامج اسمه Dimension X


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مجدي مختار قال:


> هذا البرنامج اسمه dimension x




هل ممكن ترفعلنا نسخة البرنامج يا هندسة


----------



## مجدي مختار (26 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا البرنامج محمي ب Hardware Protection (dongle).انا اشتغلت بيه سابقا وقمت باقتراح شراؤه للشركة التي اعمل بها وثمنه حوالي 2600 دولار من شركة تعمل في جنوب افريقيا ACE Solutions


----------



## essa2000eg (2 أكتوبر 2011)

من اهم النقاط فى حساب الكميات هو انك تكتسب خبرة فىالتنفيذ من الموقع حتى تكون على دراية بالمواد وطرق التنفيذ والتركيبوبالتالى تكون على خلفية بالبنود التى تقوم بحصرها خبرة الموقع هامة جدا 
الامر الاخر حساب الكميات بدون رصد التكلفة مثل الطعام بدون ملح غير مقبول فلابد ان تتعلم اساسيات هندسة التكاليف وانواعها ويجد كورسات فى هذا الامر عديدة اشهر كورس الجامعة الامريكية واعتقد انه بحوالى 1600 جنية 
وموجود على المنتدى هنا العديد من المراجع فى هندسة التكاليف ممكن تستفيد بيها


----------



## m_owies (2 أكتوبر 2011)

حساب الكميات هو علم ودراسة مستقلة بذاتها ولها المواد التى تدرس بها ع مدار فترة تتراوح من سنة الى 3 سنوات حسب خبرتك ولكن ع العموم ولكى تكون حاسب كميات محترف فبالاضافة الى كل ماتفضل به الأخوة انصحك بالتعلم المهارات التالية :
طرق الانشاء والبناء والتنفيذ Construction Methods
'طرق القياس (POMI , CESMM3 , SMM7) و مهارات اعداد BOQ
ادارة العقود ودراسة عقود الانشاءات الدولية مثل :FIDIC , ICE , JCT ,NEC (اهمها هو عقد الفيديك )
ادارة التغييرات وتحليلها واعداد المطالبات Claims Managemnt and Delay analysis&EOT
مهارات كتابة المراسلات 
تقدير و ضبط تكلفة المشروعات و اعداد العطاءات Tendering and Cost Estimation
خلفية محاسبية بسيطة Cost Accounting
وبالتأكيد مهارات خاصة فى استخدام العديد من برامح الكمبيوتر واهمها ع الاطلاق : EXCEL , AUTOCAD 

واعتقد ان كثير من المراجع الخاصة بكل ماسبق موجودة ومتاحة بسهولة ع مواقع الانترنت وخصوصا فى هذا المنتدى 

تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق............


----------



## mostafa afify (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مجدي مختار قال:


> ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته-انا اعمل في وظيفة Senior Quantity Surveyor.لابد اولا من دراسة الطرق الرئيسية للقياساتp rinciples of Measurements-وهي التي يتم علي اساسها قياس جميع العناصر الخاصة بالمنشأ سواء بالعدد او بالمتر المسطح او بالمتر المكعب او بالمقطوعية.كذلك لابد من الالمام بالبرامج الهندسية مثل الاوتوكاد والاكسل.يوجد برنامج جديد قمت باستخدامه وهو يعمل بشكل ممتاز مع رسومات الاتوكاد وكذلك PDF .


 بارك الله فيك يا هندسة طب انا لو عاوز ابدا و اكون junior Quantity surveyor 
يا ريت لو فى اى مكان طال ابقى شاكر جدااااا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر كل الاخوة المعطائين 
الذين شاركوا في الرد على اخونا الكريم م مصطفى عفيفي

و اود ان انوه بانه يوجد في قسم الهندسة المدنية
العديد من برامج تم اعدادها بايدي الاخوة الاعضاء
يتم من خلالها المساعدة في حصر الكميات

للاسف لم احتفظ بها
لكنني مررت عليها من ذي قبل


كما انني انوه
مرارا و تكرارا

الى اننا نمتلك الان مكتبة متخصصة في جميع انواع موضوعات ادارة المشاريع
حسب تصنيف PMI
او اقرب ما يكون لها

و يوجد بهذه المكتبة التي في قسمنا هنا 
موضوع يحوي الكثير عن حصر الكميات و تكاليف المشروع

بعنوان:

كل ما تبحث عنه في ادارة تكلفة المشروع وفي أوامر التغيير ( تابع للمكتبة ) 

بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=72323

و بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## Pure Snow (10 مارس 2013)

شكراً لرد الجميع بارك الله فيكم


----------

